# speedstep-centrino ondemand not scaling cpu

## martytime

- I have compiled all modules into the kernel

- All modules appear to load fine

- The system has no load, but the driver never scales my processor - even when the computer has been sitting idle for 1 hour with load average 0, the processor still runs at 1.73 (its max)

- I am running all tests in console mode, no kde, and no daemons like acpid, cpufreqd, etc

- using gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r6

Does anyone know how to debug this??

Here's my Info

kernel config

```

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK=y

```

cpufreq-info

note that ondemand is set and the speedstep driver is loaded adn that the cpu is staying at full capacity even though there is no load

```

cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: centrino

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 800 MHz - 1.73 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.73 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.07 GHz, 800 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 1.73 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.73 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

uptime

```
 03:19:09 up 7 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.29, 0.21
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1729.630

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips        : 3416.06

```

tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | grep -i cpu

```

martylap cpu # tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | grep -i cpu

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdabe6

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdaa0e

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffda813

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap Initializing CPU#0

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap Brought up 1 CPUs

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

```

tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | grep -i acpi

```

martylap cpu # tail -n 600 /var/log/messages | grep -i acpi

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI wakeup devices:

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:12:04 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:12:06 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:12:09 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fc9b0

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffda7d3

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb400

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x3ffdbc00

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: MCFG (v016 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdbbc0

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb7c0

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdabe6

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdaa0e

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffda813

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap pnp: PnP ACPI init

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (56 C)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI wakeup devices:

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:22:11 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug  7 04:22:13 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Aug  7 04:22:16 martylap ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

```

----------

## hans0r

i had that problem when i upgraded to 2.6.12.

downgrading back to 2.6.11 "solved" it.

----------

## martytime

That didn't work for me.  However, I did enable the logging of statistics in my kernel.  When I looked at the stats that were recorded, it said that there were 0 total_trans and the trans_table had all 0s recorded as well.  Does anyone know how to debug this type of an issue?

----------

## gama

It's necessary to select CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y and not CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y because in performance mode the cpu stay always at the max frequency and didn't switch. Then in my opinion would be better emerge cpufreqd to dynamic control the cpu

----------

## martytime

I want to use the kernel-level ondemand governer.  As soon as I boot up, I do cpufreq-set -g ondemand which changes the governer from the default (performance) to ondemand.   Is there any way to force it to default to ondemand?  Maybe that's my problem.  It does behave as though it's in performance mode, even though cpu-freq-util and all the files in /sys/devices/...cpufreq/ indicate that it's actually ondemand.

And I would prefer to not have to use a daemon to control the frequency, as I'm sure that I'll get much better performance from the kernel level drivers.

----------

## martytime

Nobody has any ideas or tips for debugging this?? It's kinda depressing for me -- my laptop runs WAY too hot under Linux and I don't want to have to switch back to Windows...  I'm just getting my wife to love Linux!

----------

## Earthwings

If you set the governor to powersave, then the lowest frequency (800 MHz) gets chosen, can you verify that?

----------

## dgaffuri

Set CPU_FREQ_DEBUG in your kernel config and boot with cpufreq.debug=7. Then check dmesg when trying to modprobe speedstep_centrino. I may be wrong, but you seem to have a Sonoma CPU, stepping 8, and AFAIK it's not yet supported.

----------

## martytime

Earthwings - 

Yes, the CPU frequency does step down to 800Mhz when the powersave governer is selected.

When I change back to ondemand, the cpu stays at 1.73, even with absolutely no load whatsoever.

dgaffuri - thank you so much for that info - I will try that out tonight and post the results.

Thanks again-

----------

## seppelrockt

#!# Just to look at this thread again!

----------

## martytime

OK, does anyone want to offer hints on interpreting the results.  I'm getting a lot more information now - thanks for the tips for getting it to debug more.  Keep in mind that I've built all the modules into the kernel, so part of the debug happens near the top.  You will then see some more output near the bottom.  That occurred when I switched the governer to ondemand (how do you get it to default to the ondemand governer?)  The messages at the end repeat over and over.

```

Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@martylap) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #19 SMP Sun Aug 7 14:52:41 MST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffda000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffda000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262106

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32730 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fc9b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffda7d3

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb400

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000047) @ 0x3ffdbc00

ACPI: MCFG (v016 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdbbc0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d50204 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x3ffdb7c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdabe6

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffdaa0e

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030522) @ 0x3ffda813

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 cpufreq.debug=7 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=silent

fbsplash: silent

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1729.497 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034024k/1048424k available (2791k kernel code, 13600k reserved, 772k data, 224k init, 130920k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3416.06 BogoMIPS (lpj=1708032)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 5849.77 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 6 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (3416.06 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 193k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbaae, last bus=4

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

i8k: not running on a Dell system

i8k: vendor=Dell Inc., model=Inspiron 9300, version=A01

i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature

i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x900-0x90f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x930-0x93f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x940-0x97f has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 5120k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (51 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ALPS Touchpad (Glidepoint) detected

  Disabling hardware tapping

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:11:43:76:2a:a9

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD-RW/DVD-ROM TSL462C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.000.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.001.

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ahci version 1.00

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xBFA0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2b00 82:346b 83:5b29 84:4003 85:3469 86:1a09 87:4003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors:

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: FUJITSU MHT2080A  Rev: 0022

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:01.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1028:0189]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 19

Socket status: 30000006

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85

 [<c0245a58>]

 [<c0245a7d>]

 [<c0246274>]

 [<c0245a9d>]

 [<c0245a7d>]

 [<c049c30f>]

 [<c047e7eb>]

 [<c010039e>]

 [<c01002e8>]

 [<c0101289>]

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 16, pci mem 0xffa80800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0xbf60

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver audio

drivers/usb/class/audio.c: v1.0.0:USB Audio Class driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.8

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: VHCI driver ver 1.1

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.1

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

usbcore: registered new driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new driver bfusb

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.7

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.4

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.5

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: CMTP (CAPI Emulation) ver 1.0

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

cpufreq-core: trying to register driver centrino

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 0

speedstep-centrino: adding state 0 with frequency 1733000 and control value 0d29

speedstep-centrino: adding state 1 with frequency 1333000 and control value 0a20

speedstep-centrino: adding state 2 with frequency 1067000 and control value 0819

speedstep-centrino: adding state 3 with frequency 800000 and control value 0612

speedstep-centrino: centrino_cpu_init: cur=1733000kHz

freq-table: table entry 0: 1733000 kHz, 3369 index

freq-table: table entry 1: 1333000 kHz, 2592 index

freq-table: table entry 2: 1067000 kHz, 2073 index

freq-table: table entry 3: 800000 kHz, 1554 index

freq-table: setting show_table for cpu 0 to dfeaa8c0

cpufreq-core: setting new policy for CPU 0: 800000 - 1733000 kHz

freq-table: request for verification of policy (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: verification lead to (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: request for verification of policy (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: verification lead to (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

cpufreq-core: new min and max freqs are 800000 - 1733000 kHz

cpufreq-core: governor switch

cpufreq-core: __cpufreq_governor for CPU 0, event 1

performance: setting to 1733000 kHz because of event 1

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

freq-table: request for target 1733000 kHz (relation: 1) for cpu 0

freq-table: target is 0 (1733000 kHz, 3369)

speedstep-centrino: no change needed - msr was and needs to be d29

cpufreq-core: governor: change or update limits

cpufreq-core: __cpufreq_governor for CPU 0, event 3

performance: setting to 1733000 kHz because of event 3

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

freq-table: request for target 1733000 kHz (relation: 1) for cpu 0

freq-table: target is 0 (1733000 kHz, 3369)

speedstep-centrino: no change needed - msr was and needs to be d29

cpufreq-core: initialization complete

cpufreq-core: driver centrino up and running

PM: Reading swsusp image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB4 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 1469908k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/25/2004, 3.40.73.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ndiswrapper: using irq 17

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:0b:7d:1c:97:1a using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4320.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 65781 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801 using PCI Interrupt for SMBus.

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBREV = 0x3

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: I801_smba = 0x10C0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: registered as adapter #0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[dcffb800-dcffbfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[324fc00008bb98e1]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: excluding 0xcf8-0xcff

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x3b0-0x3df 0x3f0-0x3f7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0457f60(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

cpufreq-core: setting new policy for CPU 0: 800000 - 1733000 kHz

freq-table: request for verification of policy (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: verification lead to (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: request for verification of policy (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

freq-table: verification lead to (800000 - 1733000 kHz) for cpu 0

cpufreq-core: new min and max freqs are 800000 - 1733000 kHz

cpufreq-core: governor switch

cpufreq-core: __cpufreq_governor for CPU 0, event 2

cpufreq-core: __cpufreq_governor for CPU 0, event 1

cpufreq-core: governor: change or update limits

cpufreq-core: __cpufreq_governor for CPU 0, event 3

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

freq-table: request for target 1733000 kHz (relation: 1) for cpu 0

freq-table: target is 0 (1733000 kHz, 3369)

speedstep-centrino: no change needed - msr was and needs to be d29

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

freq-table: request for target 1733000 kHz (relation: 1) for cpu 0

freq-table: target is 0 (1733000 kHz, 3369)

speedstep-centrino: no change needed - msr was and needs to be d29

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

freq-table: request for target 1733000 kHz (relation: 1) for cpu 0

printk: 642 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 643 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 659 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 951 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 639 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 635 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 635 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 659 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 639 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 935 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 935 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 659 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 643 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

printk: 635 messages suppressed.

cpufreq-core: target for CPU 0: 1733000 kHz, relation 1

```

----------

